# I hope i gave you the best and last moments of life



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I took in a little girl that was horribley ill. found her last night dead :-( good-bye hope i really do wish i had you for more longer, but i really do wish i shown you a path that you where loved and will always be 
Rest~in~peace~ hope


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Hope, RIP lil one~ You did as much as time allowed


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have to keep her body in my room so i could return her DX it's sad!! so am not in my room until my mom comes back with the receipt. i want to trade her in to save another girl in there that i saw suffering  so am keeping hope's body fresh 
thanks lelei


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i have to keep her body in my room so i could return her DX it's sad!! so am not in my room until my mom comes back with the receipt. i want to trade her in to save another girl in there that i saw suffering  so am keeping hope's body fresh
> thanks lelei


Aww it's great that you're gonna save another :') R.I.P. Hope


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  i will always remember her


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I read your other post about getting Hope. I'm so sorry:'(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks aqua, turns out my mom ain't gonna bring me back, so i can't go save another


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks aqua, turns out my mom ain't gonna bring me back, so i can't go save another


Aww  how come?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there closed


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe you can go tomorrow  Sorry to hear about Hope. I was reading your other thread about her <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks jessie... i don't think i want a fish rotting in my room, my mom gets tired everytime she comes from work


----------

